# Replacement petrol cap for 680 - saved by redcurrant jelly!



## jemshome (Nov 10, 2007)

Unfortunately on inspecting vehicle after recent trip I discovered that my petrol cap was missing. As I was about to wash the vehicle down I was looking for a temporary cap.

If you find yourself in this position - try the lid off Wilkin & Sons' Red Currant Jelly - almost a perfect fit. So perfect, I may have to destroy the lid to get it off - but there again the Jelly is really good, so I have a good supply.

Now looking for a permanent replacement. I assume others have been in this position before. I'm guessing that the Hymer UK price with matching key barrel, might be a tad expensive. Does anyone know whether the fitting is Hymer specific or is it base vehicle Mercedes Sprinter design?

If the latter I can get one here http://www.petrolcaps.co.uk/shops/sub.asp?iSub=496

jem


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Diesel cap*

Think you'll find that the cap is a standard Fiamma type cap as used on most watertanks. The problem is that the cap will have a different lock barrel to the key number you have for the habitation door/toilet cassette compartment, unless you can persuade the supplier to order one with the same number. In the meantime, buy a standard cap, and use that until you get the suited one, then keep the other one as a spare.

As I regularly leave watertank caps everywhere we travel, I've got used to carrying a spare, but as we eat a lot of Wilkin's Grapefruit marmalade, that lid may be a cheaper alternative !

Smick


----------



## jemshome (Nov 10, 2007)

*Not water ...*

Smick - thanks for your reply, but its the petrol, well diesel really, that I've lost not the water cap.

On my Hymer the water cap itself does not have a lock, but is covered by a lockable square flap. The fuel cap has a lock and no flap.

The water filler has any inner lip into which the cap lugs engage, whereas the fuel filler has an outer lip that are engaged by the lockable cap. It is this outer lipped filler that the Wilkins lid fits.

Not sure if the fuel filler & cap are made by Fiamma.

PS. I know that the redcurrant jelly jar is of smaller diameter than the 'traditional thick cut' marmalade jar - you may find that the grapefruit marmalade jar is also of the larger diameter.


----------

